
Show HN: OpenPortfolio – Verified Investors share their holdings and returns - PodCurator
https://openportfolio.pory.app/
======
PodCurator
Hi HN! My friends and I are constantly sharing our stock portfolios, returns,
and trades. Similar to Open Startups sharing revenue, we thought we would
create a place where you can safely view verified returns from both strangers
and more traditional famous investors. You can also follow investors you like
to get regular updates from them.

Right now we verify manually through screenshots and email, but will be adding
in a Robinhood integration to make it more seamless and continuous.

We built this using Airtable and Pory.io as a wrapper, and WhaleWisdom for
data on more traditional investors #noCodeRules

